# Global OB Care and MFM



## melheffley (Apr 9, 2013)

I have a question regarding Global OB care and co-management with maternal fetal medicine.

I do billing for a regular OB-GYN.  There are many times that we refer "high risk" patients to OSU Maternal Fetal Medicine for evaluation (2nd opinion) or even to co-manage throughout the rest of their pregnancy for various reasons.  How does this affect the global OB package billing?  We have always billed the global package and are paid but want to make sure we are doing things correctly. Should we be billing split antepartum care (59425/59426 and delivery)?  Or does the MFM bill differently? 

I would appreciate any insight you might have.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 9, 2013)

Only one of the providers can be considered primary.  I would think the OB would be primary, and the MFM would bill E/M visits.  If you are sending the patient to the MFM for the remaining part of the pregnancy, they would be considered primary and you would bill out the antepartum visits.


----------



## mjlong29 (Apr 9, 2013)

The Obgyn would be the Global physician. Think of it this way, who is going to be delievering the baby? If its your doctor then its Global.


----------



## damey.figura@gmail.com (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a question as to what DX code you are using.  Say the patient has Gestational Diabetes do you use 648.8X for the OB package?


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 18, 2013)

Gestational diabetes is 648.8x


----------

